# Here we go again...



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Just as I thought I was done with health scares (found a lump on Oliver's back last week), my DH decides to let him chew on a rib bone this past Monday. For some reason he never believed me when I told him that it isn't a good idea, even if you don't think he can chew through it. Well, the little booger swallowed the entire bone. So Monday night we called the emergency vet and told us to monitor him for any symptoms (vomitting, diarrhea, etc..) and see if he passes it. Fast forward to this morning..NOTHING. Poops are all normal, no sign of rib bone. On top of that, Oliver some how found a book of matches morning and proceeds to chew them up. He probably swallowed a few of them too..

DH will be taking him back to the vet this morning for xrays (was going to go anyway if he didn't pass the bone by this morning)..I'm just having a :frusty:kind of week.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Our fur babies and our family members often give us a scare that we could do without. Hopefully the bone has dissolved and the x ray will show nothing. Hoping you will get good news. Hugs


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Calm down, he probably chewed up the bone--not swalled it whole. His poop will probably be white looking. Their little teeth are so sharp that they can grind up a bone pretty darn quick. And as far as the matches go--well I don't know what to tell you. Puppys just eat everything. I once had a Great Prynees that ate a rather large stick and was bleeding from the wood splinters. Yet she didn't die. The vet had me feed her rice and hamburger for a while and she got well in no time--then she chewed up my venetian blinds--the original wooden ones in my victorian 1890's house. Just treat your puppy like it is a crawling baby that puts everything in its mouth and you will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

Just got back from the vet and no bone in the xrays..either it got completely digested or he never swallowed it in the first place (DH now says he can't remember for certain). We feel like failed parents but I swear we've had him for over a year and this is the first time something like this has happened. The dog probaby thinks he won the lottery because we've been feeding him a lot more hoping to move things alone..he gain 0.4 lbs in less than a week..


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

That is great news and no you are not failures as parents!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG These babies really like to scare us, uhhh. Glad everything looks good.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

They do scare us-my Roman will eat anything that is plastic-now the vet's office just ask what has he eaten when I call and give them my name & that I am Roman's mom. They tell me to feed him bread-to bulk him up and help him pass it. This weekend we were at a meeting-had the expen set up-well-Rommy man moved the sheet into the expen and got ahold of the shower curtain I had under the sheet-long story short I found lots of pieces of shower curtain in the pen-and he is still fine. 

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Graciep0o said:


> Just got back from the vet and no bone in the xrays..either it got completely digested or he never swallowed it in the first place (DH now says he can't remember for certain). We feel like failed parents but I swear we've had him for over a year and this is the first time something like this has happened. The dog probaby thinks he won the lottery because we've been feeding him a lot more hoping to move things alone..he gain 0.4 lbs in less than a week..


I can't tell you how many times I've either stopped Kodi from eating something he shouldn't, or caught him in or just after the act and gotten scared to death. And then the one time that he was REALLY sick, I didn't even know what had done it!.:frusty:

I've been watching Kodi very carefully for the past couple of days... he's acting completely normally, but he's eating grass like a cow every time he's outdoors, then pukes large amounts, which (grossness alert!!!uke he will then eat again unless I pounce on him and take him indoors. He's eating so much grass his poop is green!!! So I'm not sure if he's just fixating on the grass for some reason, or if his tummy is upset and he's purposely eating grass to make him vomit. If it continues, I'll have to make an appointment with the vet.

These little monsters keep us on our toes!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Graciep0o said:


> Just got back from the vet and no bone in the xrays..either it got completely digested or he never swallowed it in the first place (DH now says he can't remember for certain). We feel like failed parents but I swear we've had him for over a year and this is the first time something like this has happened. The dog probaby thinks he won the lottery because we've been feeding him a lot more hoping to move things alone..he gain 0.4 lbs in less than a week..


Glad to hear they didn't find an unwanted bone inside of him. I would much rather have had the x-ray and found no bone than to find one, yes?! 

Karen, Augie has been eating grass when I take him outside too. He is acting OK otherwise - active, eating normally, etc. I have a little fenced area outside where I like to let him play while I am outside working. But the stinker buries his snout in the grass, down to the dirt, and then pulls up clumps and eats them. So then he gets to go inside. Yes, I am a mean mom! :biggrin1:


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

In case you were curious..here is a picture of the xray the vet sent us. You can see the micro chip in his back but nothing else out of the ordinary.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Eating grass scares me now since Sissy got so sick a few months ago. She was doing the same thing and started throwing up and there would be grass in it and her "poop" also turned green so now if I even think she is going for the grass in the house she goes. I have a bad feeling Misty is going to be just like her


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I have been going throught all of this bone stuff this week (chicken bones). I wonder if I should just get X rays so I could stop worrying about them. Although so far they seem like they are doing well. 

I am glad you didn't find a big bone in there!


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

We decided to get the xray just to have peace of mind that he's fine. Oliver didn't have any symptoms nor did he act any differently than usual.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Glad to hear Oliver is okay. These little guys can really scare you half to death but they must have better digestive systems than we do!

Abby has been "grazing" since we got her and she has only thrown up once in the 3+ years we've had her. Now, McGee ate some grass the other day and threw up some clear liquid but he had not eaten breakfast yet. He likes, grass and any other green plant so I really have to watch him! The chunks of pine bark really worry me so I take that away immediately and throw it over the fence into the woods.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Both of my dogs seem to like to graze in the grass [credit to Friends of Distinction]. They do not vomit, but they inevitably get the runs by the next day.

I don't know if they like salad or if their guts are feeling upset and they eat grass for fiber to push things through.

It is somethimes hard to tell if they are just sniffing or if they are nibbling, so I am constantly checking on their mouths whiel they are on a lawn.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, now I've set up an appointment with the vet for Kodi tomorrow morning. He's still fixated on eating grass, and although most of the time he seems fine, there are other times that he walks around whining, which isn't like him. His poops are hard and small too, with no change of food. I gave him some pumpkin last night, and again with his meals today, but no real improvement. When I talked to the vet's office about it this afternoon, they said I should probably bring him in. Then he went out and did a LONG RLH in the back yard, so I'm REALLY not sure whether I'm over-reacting. But after his last two tummy troubles landing him in the hospital, to the tune of about $1500, I'd rather be pro-active about getting things moving normally again.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Karen,

I hope all goes well for Kodi tomorrow. I'll be anxious to hear what the vet thinks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Pattie. He's not REALLY sick like he was before, so I'm hoping that it's nothing serious.


----------

